# Soap too Soft (Help)



## nunovix (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello all

I usually make a CP soap with just olive oil and lye, but this time i added coconut oil and a little of lavander essencial oil...nevertheless i used a lye calculator with the new percentages.
The problem is that the soap is getting too soft, something between liquid soap and normal soap.

The soap was made maybe 6 days ago, and at that time its usually much harder.
My question is: Is there anyway to fix it, so it could be harder?

Thanks to all that can help


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jul 15, 2011)

6 days is a long time for soap to remain soft.  I would say something has gone wrong.  Do you want to post your recipe so we can have a look?


----------



## krissy (Jul 15, 2011)

perhaps there was too much water used?


----------



## carebear (Jul 15, 2011)

It's possible it wasn't emulsified so it separated in the mold. Is there a clear liquid layer?  If that's not it, then perhaps it didn't gel.


----------



## nunovix (Jul 16, 2011)

The soap is very well mixed, like the one i did before(the one that went well)...but this one is just soft.
I surely made something wrong with the proportions.

But my question is if there is anyway to fix it, or is it to late?


----------



## newbie (Jul 16, 2011)

I think if you don't know exactly what went wrong, you can't fix it. You wouldn't know what to add. For kicks, you could take half your bars, shred them and try hot processing them to see if they set- sound like you'd have no need to add any liquids to it to get them to melt. The other half you could just leave alone and see what happens with time. Perhaps they'll firm up. I wouldn't toss them unless they zap after 6-7 days- you may as well make an experiment out of it. You never know!


----------



## Moonblossom (Jul 16, 2011)

I also just made soap that is really soft. I used soapcalc but this time I added shea butter and two days later it still is squishy. I did put it in the freezer this time as I didn't want it to gel. Maybe the soap gremlins are still bugging me  :shock: 

~Teri


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

Test a small piece and test it to see if makes a good and safe soap to use. If softness is the only problem, chance is there's too much water. That water will eventually evaporate, maybe after 3 months, maybe after 9 months. 

Or you can just turn it into liquid soap (bit by bit, not the whole quantity at once). That's what I do: take a bit of soap, blend it with a bunch of water and put it in a bottle. Often I prefer liquid soap like this instead of bars. 

In fact, I was just planning these days to make a soft soap exactly for this purpose.


----------



## carebear (Jul 16, 2011)

Moonblossom said:
			
		

> I also just made soap that is really soft. I used soapcalc but this time I added shea butter and two days later it still is squishy. I did put it in the freezer this time as I didn't want it to gel. Maybe the soap gremlins are still bugging me  :shock:
> 
> ~Teri



If it didn't gel it can easily take a week to finish saponifying and harden up.  Patience is a virtue.


----------



## nunovix (Jul 17, 2011)

I dont think its the water.
I think its the oils, maybe the measurements of oils went wrong. I usually put only Olive Oil, but this time i put Coconut Oil, Lavander Essence, and lavander oil (infusion of lavander in olive oil) the measurements should be right but maybe i messed up.
I say this because when there is excess oil, normally the soap is softer.

If this is the case, can i add more lye? Is there anyway to do that at this stage?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Sure you can add more lye, but how much of it ?

You could try to weight your resulted soap, and see how much heavier it is than it should be. Will that give you enough of a clue?


----------



## carebear (Jul 17, 2011)

I suspect it wasn't fully emulsified. Try cooking it in a crockpot without any new lye.


----------



## nunovix (Jul 18, 2011)

The soap is well emulsified, its just like the normal soaps i use to make, but instead of being hard, its softer, but still solid...almost like soft rubber...when you poke your finger in it the mark will stay there...but still solid. But its well mixed, or emulsified if you wish.

I would add more lye with water, but as the soap is already solid i am afraid it wont mix well.
What do you think, is it still possible to mix?


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

If you are confident that more lye is required, you can rebatch with adding more lye. 

Cut your soap into the smallest pieces possible, put it in a pot or a double boiler, and heat very gently, mixing. Add water to help the process, but as little as possible, because too much water will result in a soft soap and you'll need to boil it out or wait for months to evaporate. 

When the soap is completely melted, pour your lye solution and blend it in.


----------



## nunovix (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jul 18, 2011)

In my experience - too much oil makes for an oily, slick kinda soap.  Too much water makes for a soft soap.

I always use full water and my soap has a hard 'cheese' type consistency for a while, like what you described (or rubbery).  I cure for 6 weeks and its hard.

If your soap is not oily I wouldnt risk adding extra lye, a couple of grams changes the whole superfat, too risky in my opinion.

You could melt the batch down and add it to a lower superfated base - maybe 50/50.

But still if its not oily, I would just let it cure a high olive oil recipe will come out hard, it just might take longer.


----------



## nunovix (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, thanks a lot for your advice 

I will wait some months and see if it willl harden.


----------

